# Toro ccr2000 or ccr 3000. Which should i keep



## wayne361361 (3 mo ago)

Howdy. Have both and both run excellent. Scraper bars and paddles are equal on both. Gonna sell one and was wondering if the 3000 is that much more powerful/desirable than the 2000. What's everyone's opinion here. Thanks


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

I personally would stay with the more powerful unit all things being equal. I have an old 3650 and it works good for most applications.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Don't sell them, Drain the fuel, hang them on the wall and know you have three single stages that will always be ready to work.


----------



## wayne361361 (3 mo ago)

I would if I had the space. The 2450 i bought and fixed up for a neighbor....he is currently out of the country. Of the two ccrs I have promised one to a colleague. Pretty sure I will keep the 3000 after thinking some on it.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

If both have the Suzuki 47P 2 stroke that's a hard choice. I'd keep both, they are excellent engines. Parts cost is high (like for ignition coils and carbs) but they seem among the longest lived 2 stroke units out there.


----------

